# Alternative to Drontal Wormer



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I just wondered if anyone used Panacur Granules or any other wormer than Drontal. I have always used Drontal for ours but the last few times Harvey has been sick a few hours after having the tablets so it obviously upsets his stomach. At first I didn't connect it with the Drontal and thought perhaps he had eaten something he shouldn't but it is now too much of a coincidence that each time he is wormed he is now sick. Willow is fine after it - it is just a nightmare trying to get her to take them!

Any suggestions would be appreciated so I can decide before I need to do next worming session. Thanks


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

I have moved Benson on to Advocate, which is a joint wormer and flea treatment, as we have a slug issue and it is the only thing on the market for lung worm. It is put on the neck like frontline.

The only thing it doesn't cover is tapeworm and they give you droncit tablets to cover that.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

baz_Jaq said:


> I have moved Benson on to Advocate, which is a joint wormer and flea treatment, as we have a slug issue and it is the only thing on the market for lung worm. It is put on the neck like frontline.
> 
> The only thing it doesn't cover is tapeworm and they give you droncit tablets to cover that.


Same here , I mentioned to my vet that we were getting a lot of slugs and he recommended Advocate :thumbup:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i use milbemax- added bonus it is chewable!


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I use stronghold on Chester


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

The reason a lot of dogs can be sick on tablets like drontal is not always because of the actual ingredients to kill worms but the ingredients to make the tablet (if that makes any sence) try plerion, it dosnt seem cause sickness if that's the reason for it and is just as good as drontal


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mese said:


> Same here , I mentioned to my vet that we were getting a lot of slugs and he recommended Advocate :thumbup:


I thought Advocate was fleas and ticks and lungworm, my vet never mentioned it can be used instead of a wormer?


----------



## baz_Jaq (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes also a wormer, box here says whip worm, hook worm, round worm and others, only thing doesn't do is tapeworm and the vet gave me droncit tablets for that.
And it goes on the back of the neck like frontline


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

We use stronghold also it gets rid of worms as well as fleas and other parasites

we do use panacur favourites once a year when the snails are rife for lung worm

I didnt like the granuals, puff up in your face when putting it in your dogs bowl  I dont need worming, well hopefully i dont


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Advoacate does not treat tapeworm, nor does Stronghold. Panacur misses out the Flea Tapeworm. Milbemax is great but only available on prescription from your vet. There is a new kid on the block called Plerion. It is very close to Drontal but is extremely palatable. Any decent veterinary strength wormer can cause a 24 hour tummy upset.


----------

